

Occupy Wall Street's Marketing Crisis - llambda
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/10/occupy-wall-streets-marketing-crisis-what-would-an-ows-brand-look-like/247175/

======
thinkcomp
Here's the brand I came up with:

<http://www.fixwallstreet.org>

~~~
arkitaip
Terrific initiative. I'm glad that there are technologists out there who
commit to actual social change.

~~~
abrown28
Too bad they wont change a thing.

